# BAGconfig.com | Customize your Bag setup like Never before!



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Finally an EASY way to fully customize your bag setup! 

Choose your model.. choose your parts.. add to cart and your one step closer to installing Air Suspension on your VW/Audi!

Check it out for yourself: www.BAGconfig.com

------------------------------------------------------




*Who is UroTuning you might ask? 
*We are a small enthusiast owned business with a passion for all things VW and Audi. 
We support the enthusiast as much as possible attending shows and sponsoring events.
We keep things simple and strive to provide you the best shopping experience you will find anywhere.


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

wow great idea on this. It really takes the guess work out of choosing accessories for the system. Great for people starting out


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

It is alright i guess, but i don't like the fact that you can't add multiples of the same items. Say 2 x 3 gallon tanks or dual OB2's etc. Also i would make it so you can't choose multiple options in one category, right now i can add both rear bag setups and it will accept it. Still needs quite a bit of tweaking to get it functional like all the other sites out there in which they give you a standard kit and you can customize it by adding the options.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

poonpower said:


> wow great idea on this. It really takes the guess work out of choosing accessories for the system. Great for people starting out


:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## soslower (May 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> bump it


i'm interested in an air system for my 2012 A6. Is there a kit available?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

soslower said:


> i'm interested in an air system for my 2012 A6. Is there a kit available?


at the moment we do not offer anything for your A6


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

SOWO Prep sale is now live!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## baldwinc1 (Nov 18, 2009)

The coupon code "300offbags" is still on the page, but when I try and check out it says the coupon has expired??


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

baldwinc1 said:


> The coupon code "300offbags" is still on the page, but when I try and check out it says the coupon has expired??


got it corrected. the airbag sale codes will work now.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump day!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump day


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Last chance to take advantage of our Holiday ends Jan 5th at Midnight!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------

